# Makeup obstacles, challenges, and concerns of "women of color"



## martygreene (May 11, 2007)

Of course, this applies to everyone, as well all have things to deal with in the makeup world. Right now however, I'm specifically interested in the thoughts and opinions of "women of color"*

What are the obstacles, challenges, concerns, and other issues regarding makeup that you run into? What is most disheartening? what is the least?

*I really dislike this term, as really- we are all 'of color'. I dunno what a good term is for it, or if there should be a term at all, but that's another discussion for another time.


----------



## toby1 (May 11, 2007)

Hmm well of course one of the biggest challenges is first of all finding a wide range of foundation shades.  After that I think it's especially hard to find neutrals(or any color for that matter) with good color payoff or depth of color for darker skintones, whether it be eyeshadow, blush, or lipstick


----------



## Kels823 (May 11, 2007)

Prolly finding a foundation that is a TRUE match. (Which honestly would prolly be dang near impossible since most women of color have multi-tonal skin... thats NOT the best way to convey what Im trying to say but I hope you get the pic.) Also agreeing w/ Toby - finding good neutrals for darker skin tones that pay off well w/o using a ton of product. Finding reds and pinks that compliment the skintone w/o looking clownish. Thats all I can think of right this very second. I hope ths made sense, Im scattered.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 11, 2007)

I have a hard time using beauty products that have SPF.  Most of them have titanium dioxide, which leaves a cast on my skin, and good sunscreens do too. For example, I get rave reviews about DDF sunscreen, but it leaves a cast on me and looks chalky.
I've been wanting to try mineral makeup, and I dont wanna have to get it online or over the phone because i want to try it on before i purchase it.  Most of it, especially BE leaves a gray tint on my skin.
I also have a hard time with concealers over my dark spots/scars.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 12, 2007)

I'm East Asian and generally have an easy time finding foundations and eyeshadow that works.

I have problems with: making my eyes look not so squinty, finding perfect neutrals for my lips that aren't too cool or pink (if it weren't for Nars' Dolce Vita, I wouldn't have one right now), and I believe it's prevalent that East Asians have stick straight eyelashes.

Even though I can make the tutorials/advice in magazines work for myself, I know it's a concern of darker women when the magazines do bad jobs of explaining how to get a certain look to work.


----------



## faifai (May 12, 2007)

I honestly hate the term "women of color" also. Everyone has a color! At what color do you run into unique problems because you're darker (that women who are freckled/tanned/pale/etc. don't also have)? I don't know what would be a more appropriate term. 

Moving on...I always had a hard time finding a good foundation match at the drugstore - I overcame that pretty easily by getting myself to a dept. store where they were matched me. I ended up going to MAC and they happened to have an exact match (NC45). I do have a fairly common shade and had access to a dept. store- for those who don't, I can see why finding a good match is so difficult. My "summer tan" also doesn't pose much of a problem as I just avoid foundation during the summer, but I'd guess that most other women have similar summer makeup issues.

I dislike that sunscreens with physical block ingredients make me look very gray, but I just use products whose primary ingredients are chemical blocks. It's the nature of sunscreen - physical blocks are just that color, I don't know of any way to get around it. Though Lord help you if you're one of the few people you react pretty badly to avobenzone! Like Mac_Pixie04 I'm also wary of getting mineral makeup because it tends to go gray like sunscreen.

Since I'm southeast Asian, I have pretty full lashes/brows/etc. My lashes are very straight though, so it took me many years of trial and error to find a good mascara and lash curler that worked together. 

And just like Beauty Mark, I've had a lot of difficulty finding a "neutral" or "nude" lip color. I still haven't found one that is not too pink or brown and also works with my 2-toned lips (upper is darker than lower).

As for issues with limited recommendations from makeup artists, I don't frequently go to dept. stores or counters so I don't have too much experience with it. However, on the occasions I have gone, they haven't been limited in their choices for me at all. I've been told I could wear most colors, and I know it's usually my reservations that prevent me from doing so.


----------



## raccoon*eyes (May 12, 2007)

My biggest problem has been trying to find the right foundation. I don't think my problem has anything to do with me being of east Asian descent though. Simply put, I just have bad skin. My skin is tanned, freckled, it's acne prone, and it's oily. I also have a red undertone which makes finding the right foundation even harder.


----------



## slvrlips (May 12, 2007)

my current challenge is finding a powder (loose,pressed, etc) that doesn't leave a ashy/grey cast on my skin . I have tried everything and to no avail i still look a mess


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Girl!!!  You are preaching to the choir!!  I cannot count the times I have been recommended those same things...and don't forget Cork lip liner.  I just look at them.  I mean, come on.  Once I asked for a brown lip liner and the girl gave me Cork and I said, for one, I already have it and, for two, that's not the color I am looking for.  She debated it for like 5 mins with me.  Then she said that outside of Chestnut that's all they had.  I was like, "ok" as my eyes fixed on like 5 other browns in that glass beaker.  I was HEATED!!!_

 
Lets not forget Raizin blush!
But for me, finding a foundation is a P.I.T.A.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 13, 2007)

LOL. I rebelled. I returned Format, which was the only blush recommended to me. It made me look like I was a grandmother. And, I know it's a popular one, but I'd rather use something else. I just refuse to buy the same ol'-same ol "this-looks-good-on-you-darker-ladies products". It's not enough that we're all an NW45, we have to wear the same ruddy colors, too?
And, they brainwash other people. My old co-worker went with me to MAC and I wanted to get into lipliners, so she was telling the MUA, "Show her Chestnut!".


----------



## xedenx (May 13, 2007)

i'm half black half white i have pretty much the same color skin as halle berry..light goldenish i hope that makes sense lol...and it's very hard for me to find foundations and concealers i get handed like a gold sitck of nothing and im like..what is this? I finally did find my foundation color but it took 2 years to find the perfect one.


----------



## franimal (May 13, 2007)

One issue I have is finding a good color corrector. Im Mexican, NC40, pretty light skinned but still... All color correctors I've tried look very ashy on me...as if they think other people besides pale people don't have redness or rosacea. I have yet to see any type of color balancing product for darker skin tones.


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 14, 2007)

my biggest qualm/ challenge would be going to the makeup counter and not finding artists that know what colors look good on darker skin tones.. yet their makeup looks fab and they have the same complextion as me ( Prescriptives real ginger.. I stopped using MAC Foundation).
Why is that they look "together" yet don't want to teach you how to look nice like them?


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2007)

*ladies, if we can't stay on topic, i'll have no choice but to close this thread as it's getting ugly and veering away from the info the op requested. i'm going to split this discussion and move the off topic parts to deep thoughts so please continue that particular discussion there. thanks.*


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 11, 2009)

Bump!  This was an awesome topic and I just wanted to see what everyone had to say!


----------



## Nepenthe (Jul 27, 2009)

It's not much of a problem any more, but when I was first starting out finding foundation was a real pain.  There's definitely photos I look back at and wince at the dreaded 'ashy' face.  Sometimes it was only in photos, but it was definitely frustrating.  Especially during the years when my skin was really bad..

I never quite understood why so many brands made darker foundations that were so heavy with grey tones.  Of course then there are the lines that don't carry anything darker than a light tan.  So many formulas that would likely work with my skin, but I can't use them because I'm too dark.  WTF

Granted, these days I'm very happy with my MUFE HD.. but back then.  Epic frustration.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 27, 2009)

I was looking through older photos of my aunts from even about 8 years ago and they looked like they had peach heads.  They were using Bourjois foundation which matched their skin IRL but looked terrible in photos.  My current HG foundation is Bourjois and it comes out matching my skin in photos so it just shows that some brands do evolve despite not actually advertising this fact. 

I found it hard to get a bronzer which didn't make me look like I had dirt/gold on my face so now I use a highlighter from Smashbox as a bronzer and it works a charm. 

I found a great nudey lipgloss by Rimmel which I diluted down to make the perfect nude colour. 

I'm just grateful that now you can get WOC friendly colours on the High Street, brands like Maybelline are a godsend!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 28, 2009)

i'll have to agree with the bronzer thing, although that is more of a recent issue since i've only just gotten interested in them. but yah. you either end up looking like a glitter terrorist detonated a bomb on your face, or you're trying to achieve field work couture during the dust bowl.

i know contouring is totally possible, but i often envy... lighter women who can do it so well. i remember when i went to MAC and asked the MA about it he just told me that for me i'd just have to do it with blushes. i was so disappointed because i wanted to do the whole shadow/highlight thing that everyone else could.

and speaking of blushes, that's annoying too. it seems like darker women can only get to select from varying shades of purple! of course now i know i can wear a pale pink like anyone else, but when it comes down to it, it does seem so hit or miss when it comes to shades that will work. 
ugh and LIPSTICKS!

oh and eyeshadows. i love shimmer as much as the next person, but when you're around my shade, it could look like a pair of headlights coming at you on a dark road. to combat this, i've purchased way more mattes/satins to work with and so far it's been paying off (although improving application skills help).


----------

